
Test-induced design damage or why TDD is so painful - sjcsjc
http://enterprisecraftsmanship.com/2015/06/29/test-induced-design-damage-or-why-tdd-is-so-painful/
======
sjcsjc
I posted this. It's the first of a series of five fairly brief articles. I
found them well worth reading. They're from a couple of years ago.

